# facing out in a babyhawk/mei tei?



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

can a baby face out in a babyhawk/mei tei style carrier? i tried one on and i could not get it to work comfortably, i wonder if its even possible?

tia


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Not unless the mei tai has an adjustable bottom to make it narrow enough, IMO. You might look at the CatBird Baby MT or the Mei Tai Baby MT. You might also check out the Pikkolo by CatBird Baby.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

If yours doesn't have an adjustable bottom, you can take some yarn and tie it at the crotch.

I made the mistake of not doing this with ds when he was about 4 months old, and he ended up with nasty purple legs.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

I used our BH MT outward facing with dd for a short period of time. I tucked her legs in. She loved it.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

But what if you cross the legs and put them in kangaroo-style? I've done that with my Kozy, tho not for very long because I was just trying it out.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Not unless the mei tai has an adjustable bottom to make it narrow enough, IMO. You might look at the CatBird Baby MT or the Mei Tai Baby MT. You might also check out the Pikkolo by CatBird Baby.

i found catbird baby, but i cant find a site for the other one you mentioned...link?


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

People do it. You can tuck one of babys legs up underneath him. There were going to be directions for FF on the babyhawk website a few months back..its said "coming soon" but then the whole site changed so I dont know.


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

I asked the babyhawk people if I could wear her facing out before I bought one. They said I could.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

You can - folding up their legs rather than sticking out is one way. I've done it a few times with DS and he's reasonably comfy in it.

But, I find I can't get comfortable. Because there's space between his front and the carrier (due to his legs), he tends to lean forward (Mr. Curious George has to be close to the action) and that puts strain on my back. I tend to reserve the mei tai for long treks where balance is important to me or when I know he'll sleep (because it's his favourite for long naps now that he's bigger).


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

You *can* wear a baby forward-facing, but I don't, because:

- my kids have always been able to turn their heads to see whatever they want, anyway
- forward facing positions are less comfortable for me and less physiologically safe for the baby
- facing mama provides them with the option of turning toward mama and *not* seeing things, or resting their head (some people feel that babies facing forward overstimulates them)


----------

